# Biceps tinny peepee.



## saltylifter (Aug 2, 2017)

So November 11th I'm stepping back on stage as a bodybuilder lol I know 99% of you have huge bellies and are powerlifters lol but I still love ya. 
Here is a quick clip of some biceps 15 weeks or so out... 
Wish me luck been years sense I've done this shit...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 2, 2017)

Good Luck brutha. It takes more dedication that I have these days. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 2, 2017)

I came to see the tinny peepee wtf ?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 2, 2017)

what weight class?  Are u going to stuff your posing trunks?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 2, 2017)

Good luck salt


----------



## saltylifter (Aug 2, 2017)

Massive socks will be used man...




Flyingdragon said:


> what weight class?  Are u going to stuff your posing trunks?


----------



## Jin (Aug 2, 2017)

You seemed pretty nervous when that cop's siren was going off. Hey man, keep your gear at home. 

Kudos to you for being strong AF and ripped AF.


----------



## BigJohnny (Aug 2, 2017)

Good luck brutha!


----------



## stonetag (Aug 2, 2017)

Best O' luck to ya Salt.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 2, 2017)

Good luck. I'll be eating ice cream on my couch if you need me.


----------



## PFM (Aug 2, 2017)

Are you wearing sandals bro?


----------



## Dex (Aug 2, 2017)

Must be nice to have two biceps. I have a unicep now. How much cutting do you have? Good luck!


----------



## saltylifter (Aug 2, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> what weight class?  Are u going to stuff your posing trunks?


I'm about 220 ish now so I'll drop down to about 195 or 200 for the show.






Zeigler said:


> I came to see the tinny peepee wtf ?



Dude that's why it's a tinny peepee, it's so tinny you can't see it 



Jin said:


> You seemed pretty nervous when that cop's siren was going off. Hey man, keep your gear at home.
> 
> Lmao fuxk man you never know
> 
> Kudos to you for being strong AF and ripped AF.





DieYoungStrong said:


> Good luck. I'll be eating ice cream on my couch if you need me.



Damn that sounds so good. Thanks for the support man



PFM said:


> Are you wearing sandals bro?



No sandals man I wish 




Dex said:


> Must be nice to have two biceps. I have a unicep now. How much cutting do you have? Good luck!



Got another 20 to go


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 2, 2017)

good luck man get that shit! looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 2, 2017)

Respect for having the stones to step on stage.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Aug 2, 2017)

Looking tiny Salty! I would back out now if I were you! 

I kid. You jacked fukk. 

Cant wait to see what you got in ya. I got no doubt you'll be placed.


----------



## Solomc (Aug 2, 2017)

nice job.  Same way I feel.  If your gonna go all the way. Might as well get a trophy for it. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## Jin (Jan 6, 2018)

jeanluis said:


> Good luck bro!



The show was months ago and you're on the wrong forum.


----------

